# simple goat cheese



## Old McDonald

HI! I want to try to make some cheese, but I want to try something simple first. I haven't ordered any rennet or culture yet. I am wondering if I should try the vinegar cheese or if I can use buttermilk for culture for the chevre (I have heard that it taste better.) I have never tried this before and really don't know anything about it! Is there another that would be easier for the first time that I try?? Any helpful hints or advice is welcome and greatly appreciated!! Thanks Jessica


----------



## Madfarmer

Vinegar cheese is pretty foolproof. It's very bland, of course, but you can flavor it however you like. If you don't press the curd, it's passable as cottage cheese, with some milk or cream added. if you add milk & regrigerate for 24-36 hrs, it makes the curd more tender. Chevre is easy with the right cultures.

Tom


----------



## Sondra

yes /vinegar, lemon juice, buttermilk and all curdle your milk and become a soft cheese when drained. In fact years ago they just curdled the milk leaving it sit out on the old cook stove to make cheese. Also you can still buy in grocery stores rennet tablets to use.


----------



## Old McDonald

Sondra said:


> yes /vinegar, lemon juice, buttermilk and all curdle your milk and become a soft cheese when drained. In fact years ago they just curdled the milk leaving it sit out on the old cook stove to make cheese. Also you can still buy in grocery stores rennet tablets to use.


I didn't know you could buy the tablets at the grocery store! What section would they be in??? I love this site!!!


----------



## Leo

Ditto on what the others said.
I've heard of tablets found in the fridge section next to the milk in those gourmet food stores, never seen it though. Other stores are suppose to have it out somewhere :??? those ones are called junket tablets. 
Megan


----------



## Sondra

rennet (Junket) found in the pudding section


----------



## Old McDonald

Thanks Sondra! Looks like a trip to the WalMart will be in my near future :biggrin


----------



## Sondra

Walmart here doesn't have it the Krogers/albertson/brookshires have it or did.


----------



## racyford

Junket tablets are sometimes located in the ice cream topping section of the store.


----------



## Carolyn

the junket tablets are in the ice cream section of our Walmart here. I have heard pros and cons about them. does anyone use them?


----------



## Sondra

When I first started making cheese rennet was all I used and I used this website.
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Farmers_Cheese.htm


----------



## chewie

some of the recipes i've seen list using 1/4 tablet of junket rennet, so how can i figure out how much liquid rennet to use instead??


----------



## buckrun

Most recipes will tell you the liquid amt but my rule of thumb is 2 drops in 1/4 cup cool water into a 2 gallon batch.
Lee


----------



## baileybunch

Hi! I'm so busy lately I don't have much time to be an active memeber, but when I have the chance I browse the posts and like to respond if I can give any positive input.

I'm the master at vinegar cheese! :lol Only, because that's the ONE cheese I have mastered! A total failure at mozzarella! :crazy And have dabbled in "cream" cheese called Creole Cream cheese.

See my recipe under "cheese recipes". It is titled "Vinegar Cheese". It is very simple, very tasty (when seasoned) and has many uses! Left plain, I use as riccotta in pasta dishes, seasoned I use as snack with crackers, topping on salads, or with tomatoes, onions, oil and vinegar, or with a simple, delicious pizza! Remember this cheese doesn't melt though. When we have too much milk, we make up plain vinegar cheese and freeze it to use as riccotta throughout the year.


----------

